#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

## notachance

PVelite 2014 full version download here






```
http://examfix.wordpress.com/2014/01/17/intergraph-pvelite-2014-includes/
```


thanksSee More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## Lobiloko

Post in another link, this link never come for download...

----------


## saveriociavarella

Thanks for share it but I have a problem... The guide says: Copy 'Hardware fingerprint' from SP******.exe to the HWID field of the ******.exe and input 'Name' either... When it starts SP******.EXE in the field HWID there is 0000-0000 and I can't copy this in the field HWID field of the ******.exe... any solution?

----------


## Lobiloko

Yes, you can, Ctrl+c / Ctrl+v

----------


## saveriociavarella

> Yes, you can, Ctrl+c / Ctrl+v



The SP******.EXE generates no serial but this field remains always 0000-0000... Can you help me to generate a valid HWID? I hope to explain my problem well



Inviato dal mio iPad Retina utilizzando Tapatalk HD

----------


## sameerahmed

link not work

----------


## notachance

Firstly all the links are 100 % working... checked
second... hwid... consists of 8 numbers... type them if you cant copy them,... and in case of any problem comment  on the blog....

----------


## notachance

Firstly all the links are 100 % working... checked
second... hwid... consists of 8 numbers... type them if you cant copy them,... and in case of any problem comment  on the blog....

----------


## notachance

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download (disable adblock on chrome , if you cant see the links)

----------


## notachance

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download (disable adblock on chrome , if you cant see the links)

----------


## balaji_pcet

cool Dude..


Nice Share..

Thanks a Lot

----------


## Afridi

This just incredible Thanks for your efforts.

----------


## saveriociavarella

Anyone can you help me to solve my install problem?




Inviato dal mio iPad Retina utilizzando Tapatalk HDSee More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## notachance

For any problem regarding installation.. visit the blog..and comment... the blog owner s a friend... and network administrator ...

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

Dear All,
I already download this 521MB file, unfortunately my PC did not able to identify what is the extension of this file, so I can not open the file.
Please advice how to open the file.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## notachance

change file extension to .rar

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

> change file extension to .rar



Thanks..

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

> change file extension to .rar



Thanks..

----------


## caca

What next step after this? please help me
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## caca

What next step after this? please help me
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mbc.engg

unable to download...Can anyone upload on some other website? Will it work on windows 7 also?

----------


## notachance

working on winows 7, windows 8, xp, vista.. already uploaded to more than 20 hostss.what else do you want...

----------


## notachance

new download links added, for those who cant download....




```
http://examfix.wordpress.com/2014/01/17/intergraph-pvelite-2014-includes/
```

----------


## notachance

new download links added, for those who cant download....




```
http://examfix.wordpress.com/2014/01/17/intergraph-pvelite-2014-includes/
```

----------


## notachance

video tutorial:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## caca

@notachance : thanks for video tutorial
but I still can't generate machine ID, when I opened the machine ID.txt and found "Unable to create Machine ID.  Error retrieving information. "
in video after intalled SPLM there is file vbvbvbvb.txt but not in mine
FYI, I installed in windows 8.1 64 bit

Please help me, how to install
thanks

----------


## caca

@notachance : thanks for video tutorial
but I still can't generate machine ID, when I opened the machine ID.txt and found "Unable to create Machine ID.  Error retrieving information. "
in video after intalled SPLM there is file vbvbvbvb.txt but not in mine
FYI, I installed in windows 8.1 64 bit

Please help me, how to install
thanks

----------


## notachance

vbvbvbvb.txt was justa test file... were you connected to internet while generating machine id???

----------


## notachance

Installation instructions updated on the blog... fo those using a laptop...

----------


## caca

> vbvbvbvb.txt was justa test file... were you connected to internet while generating machine id???



i never connected to internet when installed file
and still can't get machine id

----------


## caca

> vbvbvbvb.txt was justa test file... were you connected to internet while generating machine id???



i never connected to internet when installed file
and still can't get machine id

----------


## saveriociavarella

> Installation instructions updated on the blog... fo those using a laptop...



Installation instructions are in a (new) file .nfo? Maybe I'll resolve my installation problem... I hope it

----------


## saveriociavarella

> Installation instructions updated on the blog... fo those using a laptop...



Are Installation instructions in a (new) file .nfo? Maybe I'll resolve my installation problem... I hope it

----------


## notachance

obtain a static ip before installation....

----------


## saveriociavarella

How can I obtain this static ip? 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## notachance

For Static Ip 



```
http://examfix.wordpress.com/2014/01/24/splm-installation-video-tutorial/
```


step by step tutorial (updated for static ip issue)

Updated

----------


## notachance

For Static Ip 





```
http://examfix.wordpress.com/2014/01/24/splm-installation-video-tutorial/
```


step by step tutorial (updated for static ip issue)

UpdatedSee More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## jester-s

I have the following problem, when I run the sp******.exe not miss the window "Hardware fingerprint" directly opens the window to place the idmachine, any solution? thanks

----------


## ahmedprep

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

@ jester-s : changer le nom du dossier aprs extraction du fichier rar

----------


## ahmedprep

I have problem when start PVElite, the comment as below :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i hope someone can help me, even with teamviewer

mail: ahmedprep@gmail.com

skype: ahmedprep



salutations

----------


## Gumby

downloading at the moment thanks for sharing, this will be very very helpful.

----------


## uday_p31

Thanks a lot bro......really appreciate your share...!!!

----------


## Sriram_be

Nice Sharing & Thank you very much.

----------


## swamig

Dear bro'
Thank you for all the installation instructions.however after following the steps, I found a error message "SPLM" licences not found.

Kindly assist.

Thank you.

Swami g

----------


## Gumby

Installation requires careful attention and understanding, but this works.
Its perfect in my windows laptop, but still not successful in my Mac installation using parallel software.

Notachance,

Bro any idea if this will work in Mac using parallel?

Thanks and your upload is excellent.

Keep it up.

----------


## Gumby

Installation requires careful attention and understanding, but this works.
Its perfect in my windows laptop, but still not successful in my Mac installation using parallel software.

Notachance,

Bro any idea if this will work in Mac using parallel?

Thanks and your upload is excellent.

Keep it up.

----------


## CarlosBatista

The Compress software is better, ovelite have msny bugs and coade comoany don't have answer for many question

----------


## CarlosBatista

[QUOTE=CarlosBatista;263456]The Compress software is better, pvelite have many bugs and coade company don't have answer for many question. Be carfully with this software.

----------


## Lobiloko

Hello to all, 

For those who are having problem with SPLM, I found a simple solution, follow the tutorial below: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



From step 4 onwards follow the guidelines in your program.See More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## Lobiloko

Hello to all, 

For those who are having problem with SPLM, I found a simple solution, follow the tutorial below: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

From step 4 onwards follow the guidelines in your program.

----------


## Lobiloko

n step 4 only follow:

3) Open Control Panel > View by Small Icons > click Device Manager > Open Network
Adapters list.
4) Click View on the menu bar > click Show Hidden Devices.
5) Right-click on the adapters and disable ALL network adapters EXCPT the Microsoft
Loopback Adapter in the list.
6) Select Start > All Programs > Intergraph SmartPlant License Manager > Generate
Machine ID and save to a text file such as c:\MachineID.TXT.

----------


## Lobiloko

n step 4 only follow:

3) Open Control Panel > View by Small Icons > click Device Manager > Open Network
Adapters list.
4) Click View on the menu bar > click Show Hidden Devices.
5) Right-click on the adapters and disable ALL network adapters EXCPT the Microsoft
Loopback Adapter in the list.
6) Select Start > All Programs > Intergraph SmartPlant License Manager > Generate
Machine ID and save to a text file such as c:\MachineID.TXT.

----------


## superroot

:Embarrassment: 

Thanks a lot.

----------


## megadeath99

i am repeatedly getting error: Error Code  401 Please contact Intergraph Support.
Can anyone guide me? I am using win 8.1-64 pro
Thanks in advance

----------


## SHEMYY

Nice work - thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Regenerate your machineid.txt file and repeat the procedure again. Your this error will not come.

Thanks..






> i am repeatedly getting error: Error Code  401 Please contact Intergraph Support.
> Can anyone guide me? I am using win 8.1-64 pro
> Thanks in advance

----------


## mbc.engg

Can anyone let me know whether we can install this SPLM based PV Elite on Windows XP service pack 3???

----------


## gerge22

You can try but I don't think it will work. I got errors when i tried, mainly the key generator said it couldn't find some dll's

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 7041X using Tapatalk

----------


## coldness13

I keep getting the Invalid Key - Not Within Installation Period. It's driving me crazy. I have followed everything as per the instructions, yet I can't get this bloody thing to work. PLEASE HEEELP...

----------


## vlakoski

Yes, of course I confirm follow this instruction It works


Install SPLM using 'License Machine' option.
			Run 'Generate Machine ID' (GenMachineGUI.exe)
			and generate ID to the text file.
			Run \******\******.exe and \******\SP******.exe
			Copy 'Hardware fingerprint' from SP******.exe
			to the HWID field of the ******.exe and input0303
			'Name' either. Serial number will be generated.
			Copy 'Name' and generated 'Serial' to the
			SP******.exe's fields - 'Name' and 'Key'.
			Press OK.
			In a few seconds you will see popup window
			'Key is valid and has been stored', press OK.
			Restart \******\SP******.exe
			Now you will see another window. Copy
			generated in the first step your 'Machine ID'
			to the first field of the ******.
			Press 'PVElite' button and enter number of
			seats in the 3 fileds (for ex. 100) and press
			'Done' button, input license expiray day
			(for ex. 500).
			Press 'Generate' button. Your license will be
			generated in the bottom field. Copy it.
			Start SPLM (license.exe), choose 'Install and
			remove' option, choose 'Install License Key'
			option and paste copied license in the field
			'License key', press OK.
			In the root menu of the SPLM choose option
			'Configure and test -> Select License Machine
			for Client', enter your PC Name in the field
			'License machine', press OK.
			In the root menu choose option 'Display ->
			Show key status' and test stored keys.
			Install PV Elite and run it.
			PS Installer ir pre------ed with .msi, which
			does not need any serial during installation.
			Original .msi is in the /******/ folder.

----------


## sambec

what file is the English version in the download page as there are  different language options

See More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## nicogul

Hi, can you help me?  I dont find the HWID number to generate a serial number for PVElite 2014... can someone tell me how to find it ?
Thank !

----------


## mmalek77

during the installation ehich key to select? red or green? tq

----------


## additional

> during the installation ehich key to select? red or green? tq



From my experience, none of them. You should choose the SPLM option.

----------


## additional

> during the installation ehich key to select? red or green? tq



From my experience, none of them. You should choose the SPLM option.

----------


## alexor13

> change file extension to .rar



thanks.

----------


## engr123

thanks,will it work with windows 7 64 bit.

----------


## Markosmpd

I did all step from the pdf and still getting this error:

SPLM Failed: [Connecting Socket] Connection refused - casa

----------


## sannadiaz

de verdad ya existe el pvelite 2014
??

----------


## Markosmpd

Yes! Just look the post before that you can see him!

----------


## sannadiaz

Muchas gracias!!!!....... lo estoy instalando en este momento!

----------


## ullwn

Thank You for the tutorial

Regards

Joseph

----------


## Markosmpd

Worked ullwn?






> Thank You for the tutorial
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph



See More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## ullwn

Tried to reinstall the program, SP****** is not showing dialog box  Hardware Fingerprint  when started.  SP****** opens to the dialog  window for Machine ID . 

Tried to delete all the installation, this is/was unsuccessful due to the fact that SPLM has captured the "Hardware Fingerprint" /ID of the PC. 

Require instructions to clean SPLM from remembering/holding the hardware fingerprint/ ID to do a clean install.

Any advice or suggestions?

----------


## jrtn

the hardware fingerprint is a code of your pc to protect the sp****** by the cra-cker. when you registry your name and key you unlock it for your pc, and doesnt necesary to set it again, it is the reason why you dont get it when you run sp****** again

----------


## ullwn

Tried to install license, received SPLM dialog box _"A serious problem has occured with this key: Error code: -401 Please contact Intergraph Support"_

Any advice or suggestion how to resolve this issue?

----------


## Thaksen79

Members where is the GenMachineGUI.exe. I can't find this.

----------


## ullwn

If you installed SPLM look in the "Bin" file.

Should be at your Local Drive C:/Win32App/INGR/SPLM/Bin

----------


## Aekchai

How to install, help me please.

Thank a lot.

----------


## Markosmpd

I need help too!

----------


## Thaksen79

Thankyou Members,

I successfully installed the PVelite 2014 on windows 8.1-64 bits. The generation of the static IP is the key to installation.

Warm Regards

----------


## Markosmpd

And how do i generate one static IP ? Could you tell us your step by step?






> Thankyou Members,
> 
> I successfully installed the PVelite 2014 on windows 8.1-64 bits. The generation of the static IP is the key to installation.
> 
> Warm Regards

----------


## ullwn

*Go to* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Read the details;

"Before you start with the tutorial, make sure that you have a static ip (to generate machine ID). The steps to obtain a static ip on WIn7, Win8, Win 8.1 are as follows. first set "*

----------


## ullwn

Regards

----------


## Markosmpd

I have followed step by step and still getting this error when i put my license key



Invalid Key - Not Within Installation Period

What can i do?






> *Go to* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> *Read the details;
> ...



See More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## Markosmpd

I have followed step by step and still getting this error when i put my license key

Invalid Key - Not Within Installation Period

What can i do?






> *Go to* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> *Read the details;
> ...

----------


## irfan.mech

Can Anyone Please provide Training for PVelite? Will be greatly thankful to you guys.

----------


## namasral

it works by followinf the examfils weblog and tutorialvideo. my problemm is that when i try to intsall to another one , the hardwareprint windows not open so i cannot copy the new id  to get new serial. i try to reset back using the procedure given stillproblem, anyhow to solve it?






> Installation requires careful attention and understanding, but this works.
> Its perfect in my windows laptop, but still not successful in my Mac installation using parallel software.
> 
> Notachance,
> 
> Bro any idea if this will work in Mac using parallel?
> 
> Thanks and your upload is excellent.
> 
> Keep it up.

----------


## Lobiloko

Someone have the last update? SP2.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## skmshameer87

Dear ullwn,
I am also facing the same problem. Did you solve this?. If you found solution please explain.




> Tried to reinstall the program, SP****** is not showing dialog box  Hardware Fingerprint  when started.  SP****** opens to the dialog  window for Machine ID . 
> 
> Tried to delete all the installation, this is/was unsuccessful due to the fact that SPLM has captured the "Hardware Fingerprint" /ID of the PC. 
> 
> Require instructions to clean SPLM from remembering/holding the hardware fingerprint/ ID to do a clean install.
> 
> Any advice or suggestions?

----------


## Aekchai

help me please, for install the program 

thank a lot

----------


## rosenice

I have Pvelite 2014 downloaded via *******. During installation process I installed microsoft loopback adaptor to create license in windows 7 and windows xp. When I install loopback adaptor in xp and gave it a static ip , it immediately started showing " connected". And pvelite is also installed on xp. but when I install loopback adapter in windows 7, and give it a static ip, its icon does not show " connected " message and a yellow mark is shown on the loopback icon at the right bottom of my laptop and the icon show " unidentified network " 

Please advice what ip address or other method I should adopt so that my loopback adaptor show " connected " message at its icon in at the right bottom in windows 7 as I want to install it in windows 7 32bit. I disable all other adapters except this loopaback adapter during installation. PVelite license will only install when loopback adapter will blink showing msg of " connected "

Anyone can help plz

alphatechlhr@gmail.com

----------


## rosenice

Copy HWID from SP****** and put into ******.exe at the place where you see 0000-0000. 

Read every word when sp****** starts and and you will find HWID above two blank fields.

----------


## rosenice

In sp****** the HWID is mentioned as hardware finger print. when you will open sp****** you will find like that:

Hardware fingerprint: 3A4C-28B6

3A4C-28B6  is actually HWID, copy it starting from 3A to B6 and put into HWID field of ******.exe overwriting 0000-0000.

One thing more , before installing splm license manager, you will have to install Microsoft loopback adapter ( just google and find steps to install Loopback adapter) and disabling all other adapters by going into your device manager utility and in network adapter disable all other network adapters before installing splm. This will be installed only in xp.

In windows 7 , I am facing difficulty because loopback adapter is not showing msg of connected state and PVelite will not install till then.

any difficulty write to me.

alphatechlhr@gmail.com

----------


## rosenice

I am  searching for ****** for compress 7320 and 7400.

If anybody has please share

Thanks in advance.

Feeling difficulty to install Pvelite 2014, write to me. Installing on Xp, I can help you.

----------


## blade4love

link is not available.. please upload another link..

----------


## alexor13

I have been using pvelite2014 using the method taught in this forum for almost 2 months. It was installed on win8.1 64bits and it was running perfectly till lately. When i try to logging to pvelite 2014 a dialog box pops up saying "SPLM Failed: No Grade-level seat available" and i couldn't log in. Any solutions?

See More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## rosenice

Generate the new license without generating machine id this time and put 100 in the three fields for seat and 720 in the days.

----------


## fayazam

P_V_E_l_i_t_e 2013 & 2014 with simple installation procedure
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fayazam

PVElite 2013 & 2014 with simple installation procedure
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nokia1

new link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
use u ******* :Orange:

----------


## Sultan2013

hello, how to install pv elite 2014, please tutorial

----------


## mbc.engg

Friends, please help:

After i run "generate machine ID", error come out: "the license machine requires a file be created on the root directory. The file cannot be created on this machine." File MachineID.txt doesn't created so i can't continue to next step. is there a mistake or something ?I have already configure loopback adapter and uninstall antivirus but still same error.

Please help for the problem and provide the solutions. Thanks.

----------


## blade4love

kindly tell me the installation procedure plz..

----------


## zagnuc

Thank you!!!!!

----------


## adventurecad2015

Friend, good morning.

You got to install PV elite 2014, for God's sake face. Me to killing me and I don't get, I read several post of the forum, but I don't get, each one of the an information. Help me with a link that works for me to lower a tutorial in video. Or if it can happen a step the step, I thank a lot. the links that you/they are at the forum gives problem and I don't get to access, I think it was removed of the air, for authorial problems it is what says the message when I use the link below.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - installation-video-tutorial/

message

examfix.wordpress.with i in the longer available.
this site have been archived or suspended is the violatio of our Terms of Service.
For more information and to contact us please read this support document.

adventurecad@yahoo.com - please - help me for install

----------


## adventurecad2015

Friend, good morning.

You got to install PV elite 2014, for God's sake face. Me to killing me and I don't get, I read several post of the forum, but I don't get, each one of the an information. Help me with a link that works for me to lower a tutorial in video. Or if it can happen a step the step, I thank a lot. the links that you/they are at the forum gives problem and I don't get to access, I think it was removed of the air, for authorial problems it is what says the message when I use the link below.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - installation-video-tutorial/

message

examfix.wordpress.with i in the longer available.
this site have been archived or suspended is the violatio of our Terms of Service.
It goes information and to contact us please read this support document lives.

----------


## adventurecad2015

:Onthego: Friend, good morning.

You got to install PV elite 2014, for God's sake face. Me to killing me and I don't get, I read several post of the forum, but I don't get, each one of the an information. Help me with a link that works for me to lower a tutorial in video. Or if it can happen a step the step, I thank a lot. the links that you/they are at the forum gives problem and I don't get to access, I think it was removed of the air, for authorial problems it is what says the message when I use the link below.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - installation-video-tutorial/

message

examfix.wordpress.with i in the longer available.
this site have been archived or suspended is the violatio of our Terms of Service.
It goes information and to contact us please read this support document lives.

----------


## alexor13

Hi rosenice,


By doing this i got this message "A serious problem has occurred with this key: Error code-401 Please contact integraph support". Does it mean before applying new key i have to remove the old one by choosing "Stop and remove licensing service" or is there any other solution?See More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## alexor13

Hi rosenice,
By doing this i got this message "A serious problem has occurred with this key: Error code-401 Please contact integraph support". Does it mean before applying new key i have to remove the old one by choosing "Stop and remove licensing service" or is there any other solution?

----------


## rendydun

this is very helpful, thanks

----------


## alexor13

Dear Rosenice,
But do i need to remove the current license in order to set new seats and days?

----------


## alexor13

> Generate the new license without generating machine id this time and put 100 in the three fields for seat and 720 in the days.



But should i delete the old license before generating the new one?

----------


## lptienne

Hey guys,
I'm having problems to generate the Machine ID.
I've already installed SPLM, but in the time I start GenMachineGUI appears the following message: "SmartPlant License Manager registry entry is not available. Processing terminated."
What have I done wrong?

I did this operation several times, but not I'm doing in OS Windows 8.1. Is this the problem?

Thanks for your help, people.

----------


## lptienne

Hey guys,
I'm having problems to generate the Machine ID.
I've already installed SPLM, but in the time I start GenMachineGUI appears the following message: "SmartPlant License Manager registry entry is not available. Processing terminated."
What have I done wrong?

I did this operation several times, but not I'm doing in OS Windows 8.1. Is this the problem?

Thanks for your help, people.

----------


## lptienne

> Hey guys,
> I'm having problems to generate the Machine ID.
> I've already installed SPLM, but in the time I start GenMachineGUI appears the following message: "SmartPlant License Manager registry entry is not available. Processing terminated."
> What have I done wrong?
> 
> I did this operation several times, but not I'm doing in OS Windows 8.1. Is this the problem?
> 
> Thanks for your help, people.



Guys,
Problem solved.
I've just unistalled and installed again. This worked perfectly. Who understand this?? Anyway, thank you all.
Hugs.

----------


## lgwsaw

> Guys,
> Problem solved.
> I've just unistalled and installed again. This worked perfectly. Who understand this?? Anyway, thank you all.
> Hugs.



Can you provide a step by step sequence to us all?

----------


## lgwsaw

> Guys,
> Problem solved.
> I've just unistalled and installed again. This worked perfectly. Who understand this?? Anyway, thank you all.
> Hugs.



Can you provide a step by step sequence to us all?

----------


## lptienne

> Can you provide a step by step sequence to us all?



Which step do you mean exactly?

If you mean when I said "Uninstall and install again", I did this exactly.
Actually I don't even know what was wrong. 
Everybody here know that informatics has a lot of things like this. It's not a exact science.

However, what's your problem dude??
Let's see if I can help you.

I've installed several times PVElite 2014 and all of this is working properly.

----------


## lgwsaw

Fatal Error #6007
HASP HL error 7: The HASP HL key is no longer available.

Now what!!!????

----------


## lptienne

> Fatal Error #6007
> HASP HL error 7: The HASP HL key is no longer available.
> 
> Now what!!!????



Let's do different.

This is the message of error. Got it, but where did you stuck? In which step? Until when all things were OK? Are you trying to install in a PC or laptop? Did you install the Microsoft Loopback Adapter (in case of laptop)?



'Cause we have to follow strictly all steps described in that archive LAVteam.nfo. Otherwise you'll be lost.See More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## trimonline

word;press was suspended...please upload to another ...thanks in advance

----------


## lptienne

Hey guys,
I'm about to record a video in order to explain all steps. The problem is: I'm not having time to do this.
Let's be patience.

Peace.

----------


## lptienne

Hey guys,
I'm about to record a video in order to explain all steps. The problem is: I'm not having time to do this.
Let's be patience.

Peace.

----------


## vgautam

dear all,

i have downloaded pvelite2014. as per the installaion procedure, the ****** folder should have sp*****n.exe & k****n.exe. however, i could only find k******.exe in the ****** folder. due to this, i am unable to install pvelite. pls someone help!!!

----------


## vgautam

dear all,

i have downloaded pvelite2014. as per the installaion procedure, the ****** folder should have sp*****n.exe & k****n.exe. however, i could only find k******.exe in the ****** folder. due to this, i am unable to install pvelite. pls someone help!!!

----------


## A.Y

it's possible to install PV elite 2014 in windows 10? when i do this i have a msg error:
error 1904.module C:\program files (X86)\Intergraph CAS\PV ELITE

----------


## vgautam

Dear All,

While running license.exe, I selected the option "Install & Remove" , but the option of "Install License Key" was not there. Instead, it gave onl two options of "Start the License Service & "Stop the License Service". Someone please help, how to get the "Install License Key" option on license.exe

----------


## mobydick

Dear users,

If anyone tried it on windows 10 can you help me please? Problem is installing splm. 

Thanks alot.

----------


## mobydick

Could you install Splm ? Because my main problem is to install Splm. If so can you help me please ?

----------


## inconel

thanks

----------


## El Dar

Greetings, after, doing everything as it says, I get this problem:  (license.exe), choose 'Install and remove' option, choose 'Install License Key'  option and paste copied license in the field, press OK. But then I get the message:"Invalid Key - not within installation period. So I get no license. 
Anyone any dias?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## tuan_arif

dear all,



can u post again the link.

Thank youSee More: PVelite 2014 + ------ (Working x86 x64 windows 8.1)

----------


## srinuvasu38

i m getting a error 1904 module splm installation completed but error showing after pv elite installation pls help me. i m attaching the image of the same**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rosenice

Dear Friends, 

I have downloaded pvelite 2018 from downloadly.ir but it only worked in windows 10 x64bit and did not installed in windows 8.1 x64 bit and windows 7 32bit.

If anybody installed in windows 8.1 and windows 7 and works perfect ,  please share your method and pc details.

----------

